

Ubuntu 12.04 might be great, but it's still not for the average user - dpearson
http://dpearson.me/posts/Ubuntu+1204+might+be+great+but+its+still+not+for+the+average+user.html

======
dsr_
Key sentence: "Unless you know Linux users, you cannot get in-person help."

This is, I think, key to OS adoption. Would you have used MacOS way back when
if you had been surrounded by Mac users? Of course.

~~~
dpearson
There's also services like GeekSquad and the Genius Bar, as well as others, to
bail out users...that's more along the lines of what I meant by that sentence.

------
bluedanieru
Anyone who thinks you can use the same desktop metaphor for a tablet device as
for a PC ought not be allowed anywhere near a UI.

